# Interview Ranked Score



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I figured that my interview with the Portland IBEW 555 went very well, but when I received my letter in the mail, my ranked score was 437. I previously understood that the lower the ranked score the better. So am I not understanding this, or did I do that bad?


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sparky1989 said:


> Ok, I figured that my interview with the Portland IBEW 555 went very well, but when I received my letter in the mail, my ranked score was 437. I previously understood that the lower the ranked score the better. So am I not understanding this, or did I do that bad?


I meant IBEW 48


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not in the union, but I thought the score was something like this:

437 - You
400- Stephen Hawking, Max Plank, Socrates
375- ET moderators
350- Mel Brooks, Jerry Lewis, or Any random genius
200- Average electrician
100- Average plumber 
50 - Eddie Murphy or Cletis
10 - Marion Barry or Rosie Odonnel or the dufus blond on the view
3 - me
2 - Moe
1 - Curly or Larry


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish that was it, I called and apparently I sucked, she wasn't there, but she said that there were about 750 people, and the first pulled are the first 15. So it they stopped interviewing altogether, than it would take 27 months. That's not how it works though. So apparently electrical engineering experience, tied in with wiring experience is not worth a damn to them. Lol whatev, if you fail, try, try again.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparky1989 said:


> I wish that was it, I called and apparently I sucked, she wasn't there, but she said that there were about 750 people, and the first pulled are the first 15. So it they stopped interviewing altogether, than it would take 27 months. That's not how it works though. So apparently electrical engineering experience, tied in with wiring experience is not worth a damn to them. Lol whatev, if you fail, try, try again.


So you did the written and then the oral interview, the two are suppose to be used to determine your over all score. I bet if you step back and think about the oral interview questions you will see that they can not really be quantified like the written questions. Was one of the questions why do you want to be an electrician? What could the correct answer be for a perfect score, 50% or 0%. As others have said here before, some previous education and experience can help to get in the Union, an exceptional amount could do more harm than good.


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

rlc3854 said:


> So you did the written and then the oral interview, the two are suppose to be used to determine your over all score. I bet if you step back and think about the oral interview questions you will see that they can not really be quantified like the written questions. Was one of the questions why do you want to be an electrician? What could the correct answer be for a perfect score, 50% or 0%. As others have said here before, some previous education and experience can help to get in the Union, an exceptional amount could do more harm than good.


No, the closest question to that was 'Why should we pick you?' I've been through a lot of mock interviews previously, and even a public speaking class. I would hate to think that they would consider me over-qualified and put me behind 436 other people who mostly didn't even complete the aptitude test thoroughly. The other guys showed up looking like hell, I have great experience, I'm confident when talking, polite to everyone when all the time, unless the occasion calls for otherwise, and I spoke genuinely, not fake. It seems to be a popularity contest of sorts, as my other employers have done, also. Very unprofessional.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparky1989 said:


> No, the closest question to that was 'Why should we pick you?' I've been through a lot of mock interviews previously, and even a public speaking class. I would hate to think that they would consider me over-qualified and put me behind *436 other people who mostly didn't even complete the aptitude test thoroughly*. The other guys showed up looking like hell, I have great experience, I'm confident when talking, polite to everyone when all the time, unless the occasion calls for otherwise, and I spoke genuinely, not fake. It seems to be a popularity contest of sorts, as my other employers have done, also. Very unprofessional.


 
How do you know that 436 other people mostly didn't even complete the aptitude test thoroughly? What is your basis for you having great experience? I'm not saying you don't and it is hard to sometimes get the point and understanding through the INTERNET, but I do detect a bit of I'm better than my competition. I will also say that a lot of Locals are about family and friends first.


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, I see where you're coming from on many if those points. The part a out not finishing the test is from when I took the test, I walked out on the break with about 25 other people, and I was the only one to have finished, they were discussing how difficult it was and they were comparing between having 3-4 left and having 7-10 left. Out of only 33 in 50 mi items. The experience part was based on the contractor during the interview first commenting saying he was impressed by the amount of experience and electrical engineering background I had at only 23 years of age, and also from the woman I spoke to on the phone saying 'outstanding background'. I get how that may come across as narcissism, but I have been busting my ass in school and I passed my 2 year electrical program in 6 months because I have the motivation of wanting to support my wife and 2 daughters, and give the life I didn't have as a child. Also electrical wiring is what I love doing and want to do no matter what.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I notice that there are a lot of new members posting in other threads about IBEW Local 48. Several have posted about ranking and working, not to mention how a few contractors can't get an apprentice. Maybe contact one of them through a PM. What type of schooling did you complete in 6 months: Penn-Foster?


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

Timber Lake CCC Pre apprentice electrical wiring. Instructor failed to follow up with me for union back in 2009. Any specific contractor names would be a huge help.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sparky1989 said:


> Timber Lake CCC Pre apprentice electrical wiring. Instructor failed to follow up with me for union back in 2009. Any specific contractor names would be a huge help.


I wouldnt be so confident about your claim of doing so much better than everyone.. I have a pretty good ranking and I also COMPLETELY FINISHED both sections of the test and I tested in february. There interview takes a lot of things into account.. reliability(have you stuck with previous jobs for long periods of time), experience in construction(meaning not just electrical), ability to learn on the job(not just from books), and overall perception of you as a person(will you follow directions with the humbleness that every apprentice should have)... The guy sitting next to me during the test had been in the union before and was trying to get back in, im sure he ranked higher than both of us. you cant look into your skills and make a judgement on that alone, you have to take into account the overall skills of all those other applicants. not to mention that just because we both finished doesnt mean either of us did well, it just means we passed with a qualifying score, many of the men and women ahead of us could have scored far better.


----------



## Sparky1989 (Mar 19, 2013)

cwsims84 said:


> I wouldnt be so confident about your claim of doing so much better than everyone.. I have a pretty good ranking and I also COMPLETELY FINISHED both sections of the test and I tested in february. There interview takes a lot of things into account.. reliability(have you stuck with previous jobs for long periods of time), experience in construction(meaning not just electrical), ability to learn on the job(not just from books), and overall perception of you as a person(will you follow directions with the humbleness that every apprentice should have)... The guy sitting next to me during the test had been in the union before and was trying to get back in, im sure he ranked higher than both of us. you cant look into your skills and make a judgement on that alone, you have to take into account the overall skills of all those other applicants. not to mention that just because we both finished doesnt mean either of us did well, it just means we passed with a qualifying score, many of the men and women ahead of us could have scored far better.


Yes, sir. I agree. I guess I'm just irritated because I had just planned on getting in to move forward. So I'm venting, and just talking ****.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

After reading all the posts, I edited my original post slightly. Here is the revision:

438 - God
437 - You
450 - Jesus, Kate Hudson
410 - Larry King, Walt Disney
400- Stephen Hawking, Max Plank, Socrates, Peter Sellers
399 - Moses, Atilla the Hun
375- ET moderators, Slim Pickens, Mongo
350- Mel Brooks, Jerry Lewis, or Any random genius
200- Average electrician
100- Average plumber 
50 - Eddie Murphy or Cletis
10 - Marion Barry or Rosie Odonnel or the dufus blond on the view
3 - me & Cletis
2 - Moe
1 - Curly or Larry


----------

